# My Doggy



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2020)

Today


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2020)

Sooo precious! Hugs for your baby! ❤


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2020)

What a cutie pie!  Adorable!☄


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2020)

Beautiful sweet baby face!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 13, 2020)

She gets more adorable in every photo.


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 13, 2020)

Adorable!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sooo precious! Hugs for your baby! ❤





Ruthanne said:


> What a cutie pie!  Adorable!☄





Pepper said:


> Beautiful sweet baby face!





Ruth n Jersey said:


> She gets more adorable in every photo.





sadie123 said:


> Adorable!


All of the above!!!


----------



## Lee (Feb 14, 2020)

Such a cutie pie....no wonder you spoil her with all those toys


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

Lee said:


> Such a cutie pie....no wonder you spoil her with all those toys


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

Gee, thanks guys!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 14, 2020)

Such a cute doggie!  Dogs are wonderful creatures!


----------



## toffee (Feb 15, 2020)

adorable' they are lovely dog breed .


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

She is adorable. Do you walk her with a harness or regular collar and how much does she weigh?
How old is she and where did you get her?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> She is adorable. Do you walk her with a harness or regular collar and how much does she weigh?
> How old is she and where did you get her?


Keesha, a regular collar. I have 3 different harnesses, she hates them. She walks by my side on a regular leash, and we don't go too far.

She weighs about 14 lbs. I forget how old she is and don't want to remember.

I rescued her at  an ASPCA event called "The small fluffy dog invasion". They were all driven up for some places down south via a special bus with a/c


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, a regular collar. I have 3 different harnesses, she hates them. She walks by my side on a regular leash, and we don't go too far.
> 
> She weighs about 14 lbs. I forget how old she is and don't want to remember.
> 
> I rescued her at  an ASPCA event called "The small fluffy dog invasion". They were all driven up for some places down south via a special bus with a/c


Our  Yorkie hates them too so we don’t use them either. 

I don’t blame you for not wanting to know how old she is. She’s a lucky little girl to have been rescued.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 15, 2020)

What a Cutie. doggie…  .We don't have a dog, we travel a lot and wouldn't want the poor doggie in the car for 15 hours....Or on the plane....Even though people do bring their dog's on the plane....
But my daughter and family have a dog, my son and daughter in law have a dog, and 2 cats, and my brother and sister in law have a dog.
And many on our block....We love them all!!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 15, 2020)

*What a cut doggy. For a second I thought she was wearing slippers. LOL*


----------

